# My Experience of IBS....



## dave5555 (Apr 20, 2011)

I consider myself new to IBS. I find eating certain things affect my IBS. In fact, I can't even have whole milk in the morning or any other time of the day. However, my doctor wasn't sure if I had IBS or not. The first thing he told me is, "its all in your head". I am lucky to have a very very mild IBS. I can go on four hour road trips, I can travel cross country and endure a 4 hour test. As long as I don't drink milk, I'm set. This is my story:My family and I were heading to Las Vegas for a four day trip. I felt so good, had so much energy and just couldn't wait. I even planned the trip. The next morning (2 days before the trip) I had pains in my abdominal area (left side). I went to Urgent Care and was told I had diverticulitis (older people only have this). He gave me pain killer pills which didn't help. I had absolutely no bowel movements. The day of the trip comes and I take a pain killer. When I get on the plane, I start sweating a lot. I can't even sit still for 5 minutes. I had to take of my T-shirt the whole ride. I knew, something was up. People looked at me weirdly wondering what was going on. We land at McCarren International Airport and drive to the Paris hotel. My family is looking at a place to eat while I am lying on the bed and can't move. I am crying in pain. My mom decides its a good idea to call 911. I was rode in an ambulance to the nearest hospital. I was told by a paramedic to stay in the hotel. That I should have continued taking my medications. Upon arriving at the hospital, the pain subsides. After an X-Ray, they realize its constipation. Relieved, they give me magnesium nitrate. However, I thought my Colon would get better, but I still had a slight tingling sensation the whole trip. I was totally fatigued and couldn't stand the heat.Our trip is over, and we will be flying home. Great, another plane, my last experience was horrible. (I used to want to become a pilot, not anymore. I choose Air Traffic Control instead. A more stressfull job but it doesn't bother me.) My heart starts to hurt ( a burning sensation) and I can't sit for long in the terminal. My parents call my local doctor and they recommend Tylenol and Tums. It was an acidity problem. The ride home was not bad. When school starts I had to miss the whole first week. I couldn't even stay in first hour. This was caused by fatigue and not my IBS problem.Fast forward to today. My situation has improved. I have learned Diet is the key factor. I am thankful I have a mild IBS. I have had a colonoscopy done but nothing was found. Now, the pain has moved to the rectum. I find after a bowel movement the pain is gone until more stool is produced. I am still going to regular check-ups. I still dread one thing, High School Graduation. Not because I won't pass ( I have 4.0GPA all 4 years) but because of the heat (Arizona). I sometimes feel depressed yet I have no clue why. I don't have Chrones Disease and I have learned to manage my problem. I feel for you people who will be living in a dorm, I will have to do the same. Sorry for this long post, but I feel its necessary to explain.


----------

